# Bigger arms - more bicep work - That simple guys?



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi fella's,

amongst many many other parts of my 40 year old body, my arms never seem to get bigger.

I'm thinking of starting this training program, starting tonight, then on Wednesday, and Fridays.

(I do cardio, squash, sprints on Tuesdays and Thursdays and Saturdays).

Monday, CHEST -3 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps, (bench and 2 others) & BICEPS - 2 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps (EZ bar bicep curls and 1 other bicep exercise),

LEGS - 3 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps, (squats, leg curls, calfs)

Wednesday, SHOULDERS - 3 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps, (shoulder press, and 2 others) & BICEPS - 2 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps (EZ bar bicep curls and 1 other bicep exercise).

Friday, BACK - 3 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps, (lat pull down and 2 others) & BICEPS - 2 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps (EZ bar bicep curls and 1 other exercise), LEGS - 3 exercises of 3 sets of 10 reps, (squats, leg curls, calfs).

Dumb ass program or will it get results?

Cheers guys


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If you want bigger arms work your triceps


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

triceps are the biggest muscle in your upper arm.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah you want to be doing heavy close grip bench, and dips for triceps like said^^ then close grip chin ups are a good bicep exercise, imo no need for isolation till you have the muscle to scuplt...

Edit: only work your biceps once a week they're a small muscle group, try to do compounds only till your bigger...


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Training arms directly 3 times a week as suggesting will probably do more damage then good mate. Bi's and Tri's once a week will do the trick, personally i find heavy weights and not alot of volume works best. Try doin some out of the ordinary lifts aswell i.e reverse grip skull crushers, just dont let your grip fail lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

As above, tris are two thirds of the muscles in your arm (or something like that!). Weighted dips and close grip bench press are the ones for mass IME.

If you train your tris with your chest and hit them hard enough they will grow. Same goes for bi's on back day.

Something like

Heavy DB chest press - 4 sets of 6-8

Weighted Dips - 4 sets of 8-12

Incline or decline barbell bench - 3 sets of 8-12

DB or cable flys - 3 sets of 8-12

Superset skull crushers - 3 sets of 6-8

Superset Rope pull downs or bar push downs on cable tower - 3 sets of 10-15 with good squeeze at the bottom

This will make your triceps grow and therefore your arms bigger.

Back and biceps (did this myself this morning)

Weighted Chin Ups - 1 warm up set at BW then 4 sets to failure with weight added followed by a drop set after final weighted set to a bw only set

Seated rows - wide or close grip (alternate it) - 4 sets of about 10 but go heavy

Wide Grip or Close Grip (opposite of the grip you chose for rows) lat pull downs - 3 sets of 8-10

Dead lifts - Up to you what you do here but I went for a set of 10, set of 4, set of 4, then two sets of singles to see what I could do

Superset Preacher or standing EZ bar curls - 3 sets of 6-8

Superset Lying or standing cable curls - 3 sets of 12-15

Give it a go! :thumbup1:

Edit - shoulders and legs you'll have to work out for yourself!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> If you want bigger arms work your triceps


That's the answer you need.... Thread Closed


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> That's the answer you need.... Thread Closed


1 c4n r34d 1t :thumbup1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I used to struggle to get much growth from my arms when I trained them on back/chest days.

I now hit them separately at the end of the week.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

5o c4n 1, 4re w3 5peci4l?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

If you dont want to listen to these guys ^^^^ you can always use bicep curls, use a weight that is far too heavy to shift slowly so you have to swing the bar fast, oh and and always wear a really tight white T-Shirt and grunt a lot.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> 5o c4n 1, 4re w3 5peci4l?


I've been special for a long time :wacko:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

switch said:


> If you dont want to listen to these guys ^^^^ you can always use bicep curls, use a weight that is far too heavy to shift slowly so you have to swing the bar fast, oh and and always wear a really tight white T-Shirt and grunt a lot.


Ideally these should be done while a queue of people wait for you to finish in the squat rack......


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Very much appreciated fellas! (many many thanks Ben - will give that a go)

Thought I could wing the triceps work with just doing presses etc.

But understand with every thread I read that I have to start getting a bit more scientific and routined.

Cheers fellas


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> 5o c4n 1, 4re w3 5peci4l?


n33d5 m4yb3


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've been special for a long time :wacko:


Being ginger does't make ya special lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Being ginger does't make ya special lol


No you're right, it makes me Elite! :cool2:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Being ginger does't make ya special lol


I'm not so sure, I wrote Ginger cvnt on my neighbours car window in the frost, I watched him for hours trying to lick it off.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> No you're right, it makes me Elite! :cool2:


Aye so elite you have to hide from the sun lol

View attachment 73508


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

i used to train bi's and tri's together all the time twice a week sometimes, and got them upto 19.5" natty.


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Big arms, try squatting with an Olympic bar heavy. Actually if you want big anything squat!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Aye so elite you have to hide from the sun lol
> 
> View attachment 73508


I've been trying to keep my face off here you cnut! The glare from the screen burns!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ryder10uk said:


> Big arms, try squatting with an Olympic bar heavy. Actually if you want big anything squat!!


Explain how squatting heavy trains your arms?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Explain how squatting heavy trains your arms?


Would have thought it was deadlifts that would work your arms more than squatting..?


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Squatting only exercise that naturally releases testosterone


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want to get strong... Squat! When your squat goes up everything goes up - Have you ever hit a plateau with your bench press, being unable to make it past your current PB? Put a barbell on your back and go to work, you will smash sticking points and plateaus out of the park.

If you want bigger arms, a bigger chest, a fuller back... Squat! Squats build overall size - as a personal trainer one of my favourite quotes to a beginner that spends all their time doing barbell curls and concentration curls is, "If you did nothing but squat for a week, your arms would get bigger than if you did nothing but bicep curls." Squatting makes all your muscles grow, not just your legs!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ryder10uk said:


> Squatting only exercise that naturally releases testosterone


Bollox



Ryder10uk said:


> If you want to get strong... Squat! When your squat goes up everything goes up - Have you ever hit a plateau with your bench press, being unable to make it past your current PB? Put a barbell on your back and go to work, you will smash sticking points and plateaus out of the park.
> 
> If you want bigger arms, a bigger chest, a fuller back... Squat! Squats build overall size - as a personal trainer one of my favourite quotes to a beginner that spends all their time doing barbell curls and concentration curls is, "If you did nothing but squat for a week, your arms would get bigger than if you did nothing but bicep curls." Squatting makes all your muscles grow, not just your legs!


bollox again

You go to the gym and just squat for 6 months then come back and show us some before and after pics of the guns, chest, shoulders and back you built from just squatting


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryder10uk said:


> Squatting only exercise that naturally releases testosterone


So if I squat enough can a produce 2g a week?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ryder10uk said:


> If you want to get strong... Squat! When your squat goes up everything goes up - Have you ever hit a plateau with your bench press, being unable to make it past your current PB? Put a barbell on your back and go to work, you will smash sticking points and plateaus out of the park.
> 
> If you want bigger arms, a bigger chest, a fuller back... Squat! Squats build overall size - as a personal trainer one of my favourite quotes to a beginner that spends all their time doing barbell curls and concentration curls is, "If you did nothing but squat for a week, your arms would get bigger than if you did nothing but bicep curls." Squatting makes all your muscles grow, not just your legs!


Ahh you're a PT, enough said :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ryder10uk said:


> Squatting only exercise that naturally releases testosterone


It's the only weight lifting exercise I believe that can increase your V02 max as for the test release claim, its been said a lot of times before and I'm pretty sure the amount is negligable and the effect even more so


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Bollox
> 
> bollox again
> 
> You go to the gym and just squat for 6 months then come back and show us some before and after pics of the guns, chest, shoulders and back you built from just squatting


Breda you always such an arrogant pr**k? Course you know it all don't you don't reply if your going to be an ass


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's the only weight lifting exercise I believe that can increase your V02 max as for the test release claim, its been said a lot of times before and I'm pretty sure the amount is negligable and the effect even more so


You can get an increase from squatting ????? it normally *REDUCES* me to a quivering wreck......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

lol at the red mist - not guilty!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My biceps are purely cosmetic. Oh, and they give me something to lick between sets of heavy back training....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

switch said:


> You can get an increase from squatting ????? it normally *REDUCES* me to a quivering wreck......


Apparently so, its because of the fact that it's so taxing on the whole system that it does actually make you 'fitter'. Not sure if it's been proven but I was told it recently from somebody who's opinion I do respect and trust (could be bollox though!  )


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> This is strength and power, not body building. Who gives a sh1t about training biceps if you want strength and power? As Coan said, biceps are pretty, just like ornaments on a christmas tree, but ultimately useless when it comes to increasing your strength and power.


Agreed


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

There's no a person on here who dosnt want bigger arms triceps make the arm just b careful u don't over train them


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

When u doing ur girlfriend do u not look at the size of ur arms I do sad I know lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ryder10uk said:


> Breda you always such an arrogant pr**k? Course you know it all don't you don't reply if your going to be an ass


.

No i dont know it all... never said i do, but what i do know is what you said is bro science at its finest and i deemed it worthy of a neg

As for you getting personal... i'm far from an arrogant pr**k, but i can be a cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> This is strength and power, not body building. Who gives a sh1t about training biceps if you want strength and power? As Coan said, biceps are pretty, just like ornaments on a christmas tree, but ultimately useless when it comes to increasing your strength and power.


I think he posted in the Wrong section Empire


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> .
> 
> No i dont know it all... never said i do, but what i do know is what you said is bro science at its finest and i deemed it worthy of a neg
> 
> As for you getting personal... i'm far from an arrogant pr**k, but i can be a cnut


Bro science ? Your words fella and neg what you want! Pathetic


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ryder10uk said:


> Bro science ? Your words fella and neg what you want! Pathetic


What are you talkin about bro... Yes i said bro science, and as i said in my neg comment your post was complete and utter bollox

The op comes on askin about bigger arms, and you stalk talking about squats ffs... squats will do fcuk all for his arms mate and you know it.... They will also do fcuk all for his test out put, that has been firmly debunked by many.


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

What did I start! 

I hate squats, they kill my little puny legs (yes I get it, they are puny because I hate squats, lol),

so I guess that means they do some good! And was planning on doing 2 sets a week to catch up.

Strength and power is all good, and yeh, who wouldnt want that, but I'm 40, and just want to looked more lean and a stone heavier with better arms and legs,

my days of dreaming of being Arnie went the same time as I realised I was never going to be Kenny Dagliesh, Mickey Rourke or Jim Kerr!


----------



## Ryder10uk (Oct 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> What are you talkin about bro... Yes i said bro science, and as i said in my neg comment your post was complete and utter bollox
> 
> The op comes on askin about bigger arms, and you stalk talking about squats ffs... squats will do fcuk all for his arms mate and you know it.... They will also do fcuk all for his test out put, that has been firmly debunked by many.


It's the way you speak to people you clearly have an issue with! It's your opinion and yours only so do me a favour and abuse someone else I have little time for negative people like you who again think they no more than everyone else.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JAY TB said:


> What did I start!
> 
> I hate squats, they kill my little puny legs (yes I get it, they are puny because I hate squats, lol),
> 
> ...


If you want bigger legs bro... squat, lunge, leg press etc etc!!!

if you want bigger arms then... cgbp, skulls, heavy rows, pull/chin ups and some curls for the girls

Work the muscle you want to grow and provided nutrition and rest is adequate it will grow


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ryder10uk said:


> It's the way you speak to people you clearly have an issue with! It's your opinion and yours only so do me a favour and abuse someone else I have little time for negative people like you who again think they no more than everyone else.


I have not abused you man i said what you said was bollox... because it is

And like i said before i do not "think" i know more then anyone, infact i know i know less than a lot of people

Get off the nolva


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryder10uk said:


> If you want to get strong... Squat! When your squat goes up everything goes up - Have you ever hit a plateau with your bench press, being unable to make it past your current PB? Put a barbell on your back and go to work, you will smash sticking points and plateaus out of the park.
> 
> If you want bigger arms, a bigger chest, a fuller back... Squat! Squats build overall size - as a personal trainer one of my favourite quotes to a beginner that spends all their time doing barbell curls and concentration curls is, "If you did nothing but squat for a week, your arms would get bigger than if you did nothing but bicep curls." Squatting makes all your muscles grow, not just your legs!


Im pretty sure Ive read this before somewhere...Copy and paste?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Calm down you lot FFS, everyone has an opinion, no need to jump in with insults, its all quite simple, the OP wants bigger Arms, isolate the muscles you want to grow, if you want to be strong do compounds, but no matter what you want to do, be nice to each other !


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Calm down you lot FFS, everyone has an opinion, no need to jump in with insults, its all quite simple, the OP wants bigger Arms, isolate the muscles you want to grow, if you want to be strong do compounds, but no matter what you want to do, be nice to each other !

I hear that, cheers lads for the info, needed as always, thankful as always.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

http://kratos-fitness.blogspot.com/2011/07/super-lifts-101-squatters-rights.html


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

switch said:


> Calm down you lot FFS, everyone has an opinion, no need to jump in with insults, its all quite simple, the OP wants bigger Arms, isolate the muscles you want to grow, if you want to be strong do compounds, but no matter what you want to do, be nice to each other !


If that was aimed at me Switch i can safely say i haven't insulted anybody


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> If that was aimed at me Switch i can safely say i haven't insulted anybody


It wasn't directed at you and I am now wondering why I posted it, I was finding this thread quite funny, maybe I am attention seeking or your just a paranoid mofo


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

switch said:


> It wasn't directed at you and I am now wondering why I posted it, I was finding this thread quite funny, maybe I am attention seeking or your just a paranoid mofo


Maybe its both you attention seeking mother fcuker

The thread was pretty much over anyway mate. the OP got his answers... But next time you wanna be Mother Terresa.....

Don't


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Mother Terresa.....


Do you mean mofo Terresa ?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> The thread was pretty much over anyway mate.


I think it might have another page in it yet !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

switch said:


> I think it might have another page in it yet !


Lets hope so... i could do with the entertainment


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

1f y0u c4n r34d th15? y0ur 4 sm3lly fl4ng3...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> 1f y0u c4n r34d th15? y0ur 4 sm3lly fl4ng3...


did you fall on your keyboard I can't read that or am I a smelly flange ?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

eat lots of tribulas and zma, and [email protected] until your c0ck drops off, make sure you alternate


----------



## Paul38 (Jan 23, 2012)

switch said:


> If you dont want to listen to these guys ^^^^ you can always use bicep curls, use a weight that is far too heavy to shift slowly so you have to swing the bar fast, oh and and always wear a really tight white T-Shirt and grunt a lot.


this is the best advice ive read today! love it...


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

switch said:


> If you dont want to listen to these guys ^^^^ you can always use bicep curls, use a weight that is far too heavy to shift slowly so you have to swing the bar fast, oh and and always wear a really tight white T-Shirt and grunt a lot.


HAHA sums up like 99.999999999999% of my gym


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

switch said:


> Calm down you lot FFS, everyone has an opinion, no need to jump in with insults, its all quite simple, the OP wants bigger Arms, isolate the muscles you want to grow, if you want to be strong do compounds, but no matter what you want to do, be nice to each other !


Agreed. Too many personal insults and flaming going on lately for someones 'opinion', whether misguided or not.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought the original Squat suggestion was meant as a joke, similar to the swing a heavy weight while wearing a tight t-shirt one. Or was that one serious too? 

I've ready a few articles on the op's subject and most point out the mass of the triceps compared to the biceps. I think it's like 2 thirds of the arm or something. I do want my Bi's to peak more but for arm size I work the tri's.


----------

